# Look what I got today!



## Medic (Dec 13, 2007)

*My very first gun, P30 .40 * :smt1099

Sorry for the crappy pic. It's the new? p30 with the safety, night sites, and comes in a .40 cal (the cal I wanted)  
Cant wait to shoot it!


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Sweet, nice gun. Picture is kinda big, but nice gun.:smt1099


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Im a jealous hater... I'm jealous of the gun, and I hate you.:anim_lol:


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Very nice weapon. Congrats! :smt023


----------



## Freedom (Sep 21, 2009)

Very nice! This is the first P30 in .40 that I have seen. My brother-in-law has the .45 which looks very similar and I shoot the P30 in 9mm. I loooove this gun...it gets better each time I go to the range. I picked it up in December and have about 400 rounds through it...it's a champ! You will be very happy with your P30 .40 if it is anything like the 9.

Enjoy your new weapon!


----------



## yzfrider (Jan 17, 2010)

congrads!


----------



## Medic (Dec 13, 2007)

to be honest I havent researched handguns for the last 2 months since I've been busy with school and what not. When I called a local store today I was totally suprised when the woman told me she had a p30 in stock with night sites, a safety, and it came in .40 cal. Since I live in NJ stores are about 500 square feet and have a small selection, if any. I was totally suprised on finding this gun and I think I will love it! :mrgreen:


----------



## Mariano (Feb 3, 2010)

Medic said:


> *My very first gun, P30 .40 * :smt1099
> 
> Sorry for the crappy pic. It's the new? p30 with the safety, night sites, and comes in a .40 cal (the cal I wanted)
> Cant wait to shoot it!


What did that master piece cost you, if you don;t mind me asking?


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations, I am sure you will enjoy it. Safe shooting.


----------



## Medic (Dec 13, 2007)

Mariano said:


> What did that master piece cost you, if you don;t mind me asking?


Sorry for the really late reply! She ran me $990. Since this was literally everything I wanted in a gun I pulled the trigger and bought it. Put about 200 rounds through her with zero problems or issues, very accurate and no hand blisters/pains. I LOVE the grips.


----------



## slip (Nov 21, 2009)

Wow that gun is beautiful! I'm so jealous of your tactical rail  I'm upset that HK didn't design the USPs with that kind of rail.....

I love the grip on that gun! Is that stock?


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Sweet. Just reinforces my intentions to pick up a 9mm P30 L as soon as I can.

Slip, yes that is the stock grip on the P30. You can change out the side and rear grip panels for a custom fit.


----------



## sig225 (Aug 30, 2010)

Great choice on a new pistol .... have fun shooting ... :smt071


----------



## Jason248 (Aug 18, 2010)

nice gun! looks sweet


----------



## Sniper6473 (Dec 14, 2010)

Are the P30's made in Germany? or have they moved production to the U.S. like the HK45?


----------

